# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Kinh nghiệm khi du lịch Nha Trang

## lovetravel

Hè tới mình muốn đi Nha Trang, anh chị em nào có nhìu *kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang* cho mình xin ít  :Big Grin:

----------


## hantt.163

Dưới đây là những thông tin hữu ích giúp cho các bạn chuẩn bị chuyến *du lịch Nha Trang* sắp tới của bạn:

*Đi đến thế nào?* - *Kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang về đị lại*

*Máy bay*

Khách du lịch có thể tới thành phố biển này bằng sân bay quốc tế Cam Ranh, cách NT khoảng 40 km. Vì vậy khi đi tới Cam Ranh để vào được Nha Trang bạn phải đi thêm một phương tiện khác nữa mới vào được Nha Trang.

•_ Phòng vé của Vietnamairlines tại Nha Trang:_
12 B Goàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang Điện thoại: (058).3823 797 91
Nguyễn Thiên Thuật. Nha Trang Điện thoại: (058). 3826 768

•_ Phòng vé của Jet Star Pacific Airline tại Nha Trang: (Giờ mở cửa: Từ 07:00 đến 19:00)_
Phòng vé, 1/32 Trần Quang Khải (84-058) 550.550 (84-058) 525.170
Phòng vé sân bay Cam Ranh (84-058) 228266

*Đường Thủy*

Bạn có thể ra Nha Trang bằng tàu Hoa Sen (khởi hành từ bến Nhà Rồng)
Liên hệ:
Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh: 99 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (Lầu 3), Q.1 - Điện thoại: (08) 39 252 295;
Tại Quảng Ninh: 6A Lê Thánh Tông, TP Hạ Long - Điện thoại: (033) 362 4959;
Tại Hà Nội: 54 Nguyễn Hữu Huân, Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Điện thoại: (04) 22 387 789 - (04) 38 727 909

*Đường sắt*

Có thể đi tàu thống nhất hoặc tàu du lịch Golden Train
Ga Sài gòn (01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9, Q.3, TP Hồ Chí Minh, ĐT08) 843 6528 ) để biết chi tiết về giá vé, giờ tàu chạy…)
Đưa vé đến nhà: (08) 38 436 528 (thời gian phục vụ từ 07 giờ 00 đến 19 giờ 00 hàng ngày)
Tàu du lịch Golden Train thì liên hệ với: Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Năm Sao 297 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận I. Điện thoại : 08.39206868 Fax : 08.39205554 Hoặc quầy vé của Golden Train tại tầng 1 Ga Sài Gòn
Tàu sẽ dừng tại Ga Nha Trang (gần nhà thờ đá) - 17 Thái Nguyên, Nha Trang - Điện thoại: (058). 3822113

*Xe chất lượng cao*

Từ Tp.HCM đến Nha Trang có rất nhiều tuyến xe bus chất lượng cao cũng như các tuyến xe khách.Bạn có thể đi xe Open tour của các hãng xe như Sinhcafe, HanhCafe, TM Brother’s Café, An Phú…Liên hệ mua vé tại khu phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão. Xe Open tour chạy tuyến này tương đối nhiều, chất lượng tốt. Xe khởi hành các buổi trong ngày kể cả tối, có cả xe giường nằm cho bạn lựa chọn.

• An Phu
Tp.HCM: 07 Đỗ Quang Đẫu, Q1. (08) 39202513 – 3912 0287
Nha Trang: 10 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - (058) 3288 286

• Sinh Café
Tại Tp.HCM: 246 - 248 Đường Đề Thám, Quận 1, Tp.HCM Điện thoại: (08). 38367338-38376833
Hà Nội: 52 Luong Ngoc Quyen
Huế: 12 Hùng Vương - 054.3826867 - 38450227 Nguyễn Tri Phương - 054823309 – 848626
Hội An: 18B Hai Bà Trưng - 0510.863948
Nha Trang: 10 Biệt Thự - 058.3522982 – 352318354/I Nguyễn Thiện Thuật 90C Hùng Vương - 058.521981 – 524.329
Mũi Né: 144 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu - (062) 3847542 Đà Lạt: 4A Bùi Thị Xuân - 063.822663 – 836702

• Mailinh
TP Hồ Chí Minh
64 – 68 Hai Bà Trưng, P.BN, Q.1,
Điện thoại: (08) 3929 2929
Địa chỉ phòng vé: Số 400A Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10 Số 293 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Nha Trang: (058). 3580606

• Phương Trang
TP Hồ Chí Minh
274 - 276 Đề Thám, P.PNL, Q.1 Điện thoại: (08) 3920 6564

• Kumho
TP Hồ Chí Minh
292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh (Lầu 3), P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh Điện thoại: (08) 3511 6861

• Minh Dũng
TP Hồ Chí Minh 99 Quốc Hương, P.Thảo Điền, Q.2 Điện thoại: (08) 3511 5234; (08) 3519 0519; (08) 3744 2744
Bến xe Nha Trang: (058) 819 819
Bến xe Cam Ranh: (058) 954 888
Văn Phòng Ninh Hòa: (058) 632 632

• Hoàng Long
Tp.HCM
Địa chỉ: 195 Quốc Lộ 13, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh - Điện thoại: (08) 243 8989; (08) 915 1818 -
Địa chỉ: 292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh - Điện thoại: (08) 243 8990; (08) 511 3113 -
Địa chỉ: 47 Phạm Ngũ Lão, P.NCT, Q.1 - Điện thoại: (08) 915 1818; (08) 915 1678

• Thuận Thảo
Tại Phú Yên: 227 Nguyễn Tất Thành, TP Tuy Hòa, Phú Yên Điện thoại: (057) 382 4229
Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh: 92 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh Điện thoại: (08) 35 112 957 - 35 112 845
Tại Nha Trang: 58 Đường 23/10 - TP. Nha Trang Điện thoại: 058. 3 560 818 - 3 560 828

• Bến xe miền Đông: mua vé xe chạy tuyến Tp.HCM – Nha Trang
292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 899 4056; (08) 898 4441; (08) 898 4442; (08) 898 4893

*Tới Nha Trang bạn có thể sử dụng một số phương tiện sau:*

*Xe Xích lô*

Rất thú vị để khám phá thành phố biển, tuy nhiên giá cả dịch vụ này tương đối mắc mà lại không tiện lợi.

*Taxi*

_Taxi Mai Linh_

9A Lê Lợi, Phường Xương Huân, Nha Trang
(058) 3811 811

_Taxi Nha Trang_

46 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường Phương Sơn, Nha Trang
(058) 3818 181 – 3824 000 Khánh Hòa Taxi

46 Lê Thánh Tôn, Phường Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang
(058) 3810 810 – 3871 871

_Emasco Taxi_

6 Nguyễn Chánh,, Phường Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang
(058) 3515 151 – 3814 444

_Taxi V20_
Cty Tân Hoàng Minh, Phường Vĩnh Nguyên, Nha Trang
(058) 3882 020

* BIỂU ĐỒ CHẠY XE VÀ GIÁ VÉ CÁC TUYẾN XE BUÝT NỘI THỊ NHA TRANG*

*1. Biểu đồ, lộ trình chạy xe:*

*Tuyến số 1:*

- Có 31 điểm dừng, nhà chờ, chiều dài: 18 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 30, đóng tuyến: 18 giờ 30.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 15 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: UBND Phường Vĩnh Trường (Bình Tân) - Võ Thị Sáu – Tô Hiệu – Trường Sơn – Phước Long -Lê Hồng Phong – Mã Vòng – Đường 23 tháng 10 – Quốc lộ 1A – Tỉnh lộ 2 – Trạm xe Buýt Thành.

*Tuyến số 2:*

- Có 27 điểm dừng, nhà chờ, chiều dài: 18 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 10, đóng tuyến: 18 giờ 35.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 12 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Trạm xe Buýt Bình Tân – Tô Hiệu – Trần Phú – Trần Quang khải – Hùng Vương – Lê Thánh Tôn – Đinh Tiên Hoàng – Quang Trung – Trần Quý Cáp – Mã Vòng – Đường 23/10 – Quốc lộ 1A – Tỉnh lộ 2 – Trạm xe Buýt Thành.

*Tuyến số 3:*

- Có 18 điểm dừng, nhà chờ; chiều dài: 15 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 45, đóng tuyến: 18 giờ 50.

- Tần suất chạy xe bình quân: 18 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Chợ Đầm (số 01 Phan Bội Châu) - Ngô Quyền - Pastuer - Trần Hưng Đạo - Hùng Vương - Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai - Vân Đồn - Lê Hồng Phong - Nguyễn Tất Thành – Chợ chiều.

*Tuyến số 4:*

- Có 22 điểm dừng, nhà chờ; Chiều dài: 13 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 35, đóng tuyến: 19 giờ 00.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 15 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Nguyễn Bặc – Phạm Văn Đồng – Tháp Bà – Đường 2/4 – Quang Trung – Lý Thánh Tôn – Ngã Sáu – Lê Thánh Tôn – Nguyễn Thiện Thuật – Trần Quang Khải – Trần Phú – Cầu Đá – Cảng Vinpearl.

*Tuyến số 5:*

- Có 20 điểm dừng, nhà chờ; Chiều dài: 12 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 20, đóng tuyến: 19 giờ 15.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 13 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Bắc Cầu Trần Phú – Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm – Ngô Quyền – Phan Chu Trinh ( Lượt về: Hoàng Văn Thụ - Lê Lợi ) – Hoàng Hoa Thám – Nguyễn Chánh – Lê Thánh Tôn (Lượt về: Đinh Tiên Hoàng) – Tô Hiến Thành – Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai – Trần Phú – Dã Tượng – Võ Thị Sáu – Phước Long – Lê Hồng Phong – Nguyễn Tất Thành – Cầu Bình Tân – Hòn Rớ 1.

*Tuyến số 6:*

- Có 21 điểm dừng, nhà chờ. Chiều dài: 12 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 4 giờ 40, đóng tuyến: 19 giờ 00.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 20 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Bến xe Phía Nam – Đường 23/10 – Mã Vòng – Yersin – Quang Trung– Đường 2/4 – Bến xe phía Bắc – Nguyễn Xiển – Trường Mẫu Giáo TW2 – Nhà máy sợi – Quốc Lộ 1A – Chợ Lương Sơn.

*2. Giá vé:*

- Vé 4.000 đ cho các tuyến trên 15 km (tuyến số 1, 2).

- Vé 3.000 đ cho các tuyến từ 15 km trở xuống (tuyến số 3, 4, 5, 6).



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## thietht

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Nhà Trang về đi chơi ở đâu?* - “Thiên đường miền nhiệt đới” Vinpearl  Land hay bãi biển Đại Lãnh là những danh thắng bạn nhất định phải tới  khi đi du lịch Nha Trang. Dưới đây là  những địa danh nên thăm quan khi tới đây.

*1. Vinpearl Land* Toạ lạc trên đảo Hòn Tre với những bãi  biển trong xanh quanh năm, Vinpearl Land được biết đến như “thiên đường  của miền nhiệt đới”, địa danh mà bất kỳ du khách nào cũng muốn đến tham  quan và khám phá. Ngoài những khách sạn sang trọng, những  khu vườn tuyệt đẹp, hồ bơi nước ngọt lý tưởng, nơi này còn thu hút du  khách với những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như trượt ống, hang Rung, cái  búa, vòng xoay vũ trụ, thụt dầu… và những rạp chiếu phim 4D hoành tráng.






Vé tham quan đảo bao gồm vé tham quan và  chơi trò chơi 360.000đồng/người lớn, và 260.000đồng/trẻ em. Nếu không  thích cáp treo, du khách có thể ra đảo bằng ca nô taxi, tàu cao tốc. *2. Bãi biển Đại Lãnh* Bãi biển Đại Lãnh được tạo nên từ bờ cát  trắng mịn, nước trong xanh nhìn rõ đáy và được ôm trọn bởi những hàng  dương tạo nên bức tranh biển tuyệt đẹp. Sau khi vùng vẫy thỏa thích dưới  dòng nước, du khách có thể thuê thuyền máy tham quan làng chải Khải  Lương, Đầm Môn, cảng Vũng Rô, hay thong dong vào làng Đại Lãnh khám phá  đời sống của dân chài, thưởng thức hải sản, hoa quả tươi, thăm Ga Đại  lãnh mặn mà mùi biển, mùi gió. Bãi biển Đại Lãnh thuộc địa phận huyện Vạn Ninh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, nằm bên quốc lộ 1A, cách Nha Trang khoảng 80km về phía bắc.






*3. Khu du lịch Dốc Lết* Muốn đến bãi biển, du khách phải vượt qua  những đồi cát trắng, khiến việc di chuyển mệt mỏi hơn, mất thời gian  hơn. Song bù lại, khi vượt qua, du khách sẽ được đặt chân lên một nơi  tuyệt vời với bờ cát mịn màng, nước biển trong xanh, hàng trăm đợt sóng  vỗ. Nước biển ở đây khá cạn nên trẻ em và  người lớn đều có thể thoải mái bơi ra xa. Sau những trò nô đùa, vùng vẫy  ngoài biển, hay trượt cát đến mệt nhoài, du khách có thể thưởng thức  những món hải sản như tôm, ghẹ, cua biển, ốc nhảy, tôm tích biển, ốc  gai, sò lông biển, sò dương… với giá từ 30.000 – 60.000đồng/kg. Khu du lịch Dốc Lết nằm ở địa phận bờ biển huyện Ninh Hòa, cách Nha Trang chừng 50km về phía Bắc.

*4. Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà* Suối nằm sau lưng thác bà Ponagar, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 4km về phía Bắc. Đây là một một trung tâm chăm sóc sức  khoẻ, làm đẹp độc đáo với các dịch vụ ngâm tắm bùn khoáng, khoáng nóng,  hồ bơi khoáng ấm và hồ phun mưa khoáng nóng. Giá dịch ở đây tương đối  bình dân. Hồ bơi – thác nước khoáng ấm: 30.000đồng/vé/ người lớn, thiếu  niên 20.000 đồng/vé, trẻ em 10.000 đồng/vé. Ngâm khoáng nóng, người lớn  50.000đồng/vé, trẻ em 25.000 đồng/vé. Tắm bùn 60.000 đồng/vé/người lớn,  30.000 đồng/vé/trẻ em. 






*5. Thủy cung Trí Nguyên* Nhìn từ xa, Thủy cung giống như một con  tàu hóa thạch mắc cạn trong eo biển. Nhưng trong lòng tàu ấy là là cả  một đại dương nước mênh mông với hàng trăm loại cá quý như cá mú, cá  hồng, cá chình hay các loại cá khổng lồ chỉ được nhìn thấy trong ti vi  bơi lội sau lớp kính. Bước giữa những chiếc hồ cá ấy, du khách có cảm  giác như đang dạo chơi dưới độ sâu hàng ngàn mét của bãi biển. Sau khi tham quan thuỷ cung, đừng quên  ghé bãi Sỏi gần đó ngâm mình trong vùng nước sạch đến kỳ lạ, hay nhón  chân xuống mặt nước nghe tiếng sỏi va vào nhau.






*6. Tháp bà Ponagar* Tháp bà Ponagar là một quần thể tháp với  lối kiến trúc độc đáo của dân tộc Chăm, được xây dựng và tu bổ qua nhiều  thời kỳ, nằm sát tả ngạn sông Cái Nha Trang. Nơi này hiện có bốn ngôi  tháp, hai miếu thờ và một nhà nghỉ. Tháp lớn nhất thờ nữ thần Ponagar  (tiếng Chăm có nghĩa là Mẹ Xứ Sở).







*7. Hòn Chồng* Từ trung tâm thành phố, du khách chạy dọc theo bờ biển về hướng Đông Bắc là đến được Hòn Chồng.
Đây là một quần thể khối đá lớn với đủ loại hình thù, xếp chồng lên nhau  chạy từ bờ cao xuống biển. Một nhóm đá khác nhỏ hơn, nằm dưới chân đồi  phía Đông, gọi là Hòn Vợ. Lạ nhất là trên một khối đá lớn nằm trên mỏm  cao nhất của Hòn Chồng có in dấu một bàn tay khổng lồ. Tục truyền, thuở  xưa cần câu của ông khổng lồ bị một con cá lớn cắn câu lôi đi. Để kìm  sức kéo của cá, ông tì vào tảng đá lấy đà nên để lại dấu như hiện nay.  Theo một truyền thuyết khác, xưa có một người khổng lồ khi đi ngang đây  thấy một đàn tiên nữ đang tắm. Mải mê vừa đi vừa ngắm, ông trượt chân,  té đập tay vào đá nên có vết hằn như vậy. Nằm nhô ra biển, không gian của Hòn Chồng  gần như tách biệt với không gian nhộn nhịp của phố phường. Ngoài ra,  nơi đây cũng là một trong những điểm ngắm thành phố biển đẹp nhất.







*8. Thác Tà Gụ* Thác Tà Gụ (theo tiếng Raglai là Tạc Gu) là một thắng cảnh đẹp tọa lạc tại xã Sơn Hiệp, huyện Khánh Sơn, tỉnh Khánh Hòa.
Do dáng thác nhìn từ xa giống như một chiếc ngà voi trắng xoá nổi bật  trên màu nâu của đá, màu xanh của núi rừng nên thác Tà Gụ lúc trước được  gọi là thác Ngà, Sau, do dòng chảy của thác hòa vào dòng suối Tà Gụ nên  gọi là thác Tà Gụ. Nằm trong không gian hùng vĩ nhưng dòng nước không  ồn ào mà trầm lắng, đổ vào hồ nước rộng gần 200m2 dưới chân thác. Đến  đây, ngoài việc khám phá, chinh phục thác, du khách còn có thể thỏa  thích bơi lội trong hồ.







*9. Khu du lịch Hòn Tằm* Hòn Tằm cách thành phố Nha Trang 7km về phía Đông Nam. Nếu đi ca nô mất độ 7 phút, đi tàu khách khoảng 25 phút.
Tuy được đầu tư với những nhà hàng, hồ bơi, khu vui chơi giải trí hiện  đại, Hòn Tằm vẫn giữ nét hoang sơ của những bãi cát uốn lượn, bãi biển  trong veo, thảm rừng xanh tươi, sóng biển êm đềm, những chiếc chòi là  nên thơ nằm cạnh bờ biển. Đến với Hòn Tằm, ngoài việc thường thức hai  món cháo Nhum và gỏi Nhum nổi tiếng, du khách còn có thể tham gia những  trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như dù bay có động cơ, dù lượn, lặn biển, kéo  phao chuối, thuyền kayak, cano, thả diều…






*10. Vịnh Vân Phong* Vịnh Vân Phong thu hút du khách với vẻ  đẹp hoang sơ của quần thể đảo lớn nhỏ và màu xanh trong của những vịnh  nhỏ nằm trong vùng vịnh. Ngoài việc tắm thoả thích, du khách còn được  thưởng thức những bữa hải sản cực rẻ do người dân đánh bắt được. Trong  đó lạ nhất là món ốc quỷ. Đây là một loại ốc chỉ có ở nơi đây với với  lớp vỏ dày, cứng, xấu xí. Thân ốc khá nhỏ nhưng mềm, ngọt, ăn với nước  mắm gừng cho cảm giác thơm lạ.



 

Vịnh Vân Phong thuộc huyện Vạn Ninh (Khánh Hòa), cách trung tâm thành  phố Nha Trang khoảng 40km. Có hai hướng đến vịnh, một là lênh đênh trên  thuyền theo đường biển từ vịnh Nha Phu, hai là đi ô tô từ thành phố Nha  Trang. Hướng đi nào cũng có cái thú và vẻ đẹp riêng nhưng đi bằng đường  biển chỉ tốn nửa thời gian so với đường bộ.




Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang về ở đâu? - Trước tiên hãy cho biết khả năng tài chính của bạn và cụ thể về thời gian , số lượng người sẽ lưu trú 

Đây là kinh nghiệm cảu một bạn nữ đã từng đến khu du lich Nha Trang và đặt phòng khách sạn tại 3 địa chỉ khách sạn Nha Trang sau: giá cả thì tối đa là 150.000 cho phòng hai người , quan trọng hơn những khach san Nha Trang này mới nên vệ sinh rất tốt :

-KS Nữ Hòang (Quuen's) số 62A Hồng Bàng .
Tel: 058.515069

-KS Hòang Long -Số 30 Hoàng Hoa Thám
Tel: 058.525316 -527055 

-KS Minh Thành 25 Nguyễn Chánh
Tel: 058. 813529

Bạn nên chọn KS Hoàng Long là tốt nhất , vì nó gần biển để sáng sớm bạn có thể tắm biển thoãi mái và ngắm bình minh trên biển rất đẹp .

Nếu bạn không lo lắng chuyện tiền bạc thì nên đặt phòng tại Khách sạn Nha Trang nằm trên đường Trần Phú. Vì đây là đoạn đường đẹp ở khu du lịch Nha Trang. 

Cao nhất dọc theo con đường này đó là : KS Yasaka. Lodge. Sun Rise....Các khách sạn thuộc nhóm mini thì rẻ hơn, khoảng 300.000. 400.000 Đ/ Ngày.

- Lựa chọn khác không kém phần khôn ngoan vì tiết kiệm được túi tiền, đó là đặt phòng khách sạn tại những KS mini nằm ở những con hẽm cũng gần biển nhưng giá cả rẻ hơn nhiều chỉ khoảng 150.000, 200.000 Đ/Ngày là cao nhất, nhưng chất lượng không tồi.

----------


## thietht

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang về ăn gì?**Đồ biển*

Tới Nha Trang mà không ăn đồ biển thì cũng chưa phải đến Nha Trang. Vì vậy xin cung cấp cho các bạn một số địa chỉ ăn uống có uy tín về chất lượng và giá cả:


Đồ hải sản tươi sống giá rẻ các bạn hãy ghé đến quán Gió Biển – số 10 Phạm Văn Đồng (Trần Phú nối dài)-qua cầu Trần Phú khoảng 100m nhìn bên tay trái- quán vỉa hè nhưng ngồi cũng hay. Ở đây bán khá rẻ vì đây cũng là một trong những đầu mối thu mua hải sản có tiếng ở Nha Trang. Thực đơn ở đây khá đa dạng và phong phú, giá bình dân từ 15k- 45k/ dĩa; lẩu từ 55k đến 90k tùy loại. Bạn có thể tự tay lựa chọn và giao cho đầu bếp nấu.


Muốn bình dân hơn nữa, bạn có thể lui lại vài chục mét, rẽ trái ngay đèn xanh đèn đỏ khi vừa xuống chân cầu Trần Phú (qua đường Tháp Bà), dọc theo con đường này có rất nhiều quán vỉa hè bán đồ hải sản rất phong phú về chủng loại và giá cả như các quán: Long Vũ- quán ốc Hiền; quán ốc Cây Dừa; quán hải sản Xuân Anh …… Nhưng các bạn chú ý ở đây thì ăn là chính, nhậu thì không nên.

Nếu muốn làm vài ly với bạn bè thì có thể lui lại thêm vài chục mét nữa, hjhjhjhj…. lui hoài…, các bạn đi dọc theo đường bờ kè dưới chân cầu Trần Phú, có rất nhiều quán nhậu hải sản như Hoàng Long; quán Bền; Nha Trang quán ….. giá cả cũng được, vị trí thì good.

Nếu các bạn không muốn lui thì có thể thẳng tiến đi tiếp theo đường Phạm Văn Đồng (Trần Phú B) khoảng 1km, có rất nhiều quán hải sản nằm dọc theo đường. Nhưng ngoài này thì giá cả không chắc chắn là bình dân à nhen! Vì chủ quán phải trả tiền dẫn khách cho tài xế nữa. (không phải là quán nào cũng vậy nên tự mình đi mà đừng để taxi dẫn đi- khi muốn ăn Hải sản).

Nếu bạn là Vip muốn ghé nhà hàng sang trọng thì vài địa chỉ sau đây có thể làm bạn hài lòng:

-Nhà hàng Việt Phố - 18 Lê Đại Hành

-Nhà hàng Seafood- Ngọc Trai- đường Nguyễn thị Minh Khai.

LHSan_B1-Nhà hàng Ngọc Sương-  Hải Minh- ở khu 96 Trần Phú

-Nhà hàng Hải Đăng- Biển Ngọc- Thiên Phước ba nhà hàng này đi hơi xa (gần cuối đường Phạm Văn Đồng , nhưng cái hay là từ đây có thể ngắm thành phố Nha Trang rực rỡ ánh đèn vào ban đêm mà ít có nhà hàng nào có được)

-Nếu bạn có con nhỏ, bạn có thể đến nhà hàng Vườn Xoài- đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai. Nơi đây có một số trò chơi con nít như nhà banh, đu quay, bập bênh... nên bạn có thể an tâm mà ăn uống.

*Ăn cơm Nha Trang*
 Sau một ngày ăn hải sản đã ngán (chắc khó ngán quá hjhjhj) có nhiều món khác bạn có thể thử xem.  Ví dụ như cơm gà; bình dân thì có các quán ở ngã ba đường Yersin- Tô Vĩnh Diện (giá từ 15-20k), nếu muốn ngon hơn (tất nhiên giá cũng mắc hơn từ 60 đến 70k) thì các bạn có thể đến các quán như: Cơm gà Hai Chùa (08 Tô Vĩnh Diện); Cơm gà số 1 Phan Bội Châu; quán gà Huỳnh Lai (hỏi xe ôm- taxi).

*Bò nướng Nha Trang
*
Nếu chán cơm gà thì các bạn có thể chuyển qua ăn bò nướng Lạc Cảnh nằm ở 44 đường Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm. Quán này nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang về các món chế biến từ thịt bò, nhất là món bò nướng. ăn ở đây quần áo của các bạn phải chịu thêm chút mùi khói nhen! Vì nướng bằng lửa than mà! Nhưng mà cũng đáng để thử xem.
*
Nem nướng Nha Trang*
Tới Nha Trang các bạn cũng nên thử một món cũng nổi tiếng không kém đó là “nem nướng Ninh Hòa” (nhưng chủ yếu bán ở Nha Trang..hjhjhjh…). Thực ra thì cũng không phải nem chua nướng lên như các bạn tưởng đâu, đó là thịt nướng cuốn với bánh tráng và rau sống. Quán bán món này thì nhiều nhưng các bạn nên đến các địa chỉ sau thì ngon và phục vụ tốt hơn:

-  Quán nem Ngọc Tiên – đường Lê Thành Phương gần ngã sáu Nhà thờ núi

-  Quán nem Đặng Văn Quyên- đường Lê Lợi gần chợ Đầm.


 Cũng còn 1 quán khá lớn trên đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai tên Nhã Trang, nhưng các bạn không nên đến vì ở đây ăn không ngon lắm và phục vụ cũng không chuyên nghiệp.

*Để điểm tâm buổi sáng* 
Các bạn tha hồ lựa chọn rất nhiều món. Trước tiên là bạn phải thử món bún cá Nha Trang, món này có thể chưa sánh bằng bún cá Qui Nhơn nhưng cũng 8-10 với nhau. Để thưởng thức món này các bạn nên tới các quán như:

-Quán bún cá Loan nằm trên đường Ngô Gia Tự (ngã ba Trịnh Phong)

-Quán bún cá Mịn ở đường Bạch Đằng

-Quán bún lá- cá dằm ở số 6 Hàn Thuyên

-Quán 5 beo ở đường Phan Bội Châu (gần Chợ Đầm)

-Quán số 23 Yết Kiêu


 Xong món bún cá thì các bạn chuyển qua món “bún bò”.Tất nhiên thì ăn ở Huế thì mới đúng là bún bò, nhưng bún bò ăn ở Nha Trang thì cũng không thua kém nhiều. Các bạn cứ thử xem sao vì đây cũng là món điểm tâm chủ lực ở Nha Trang đó. Nếu các bạn muốn thử thì ghé các quán như:  

                      - Quán Nam Giao số 07 Thống Nhất

                     - Quán 100 Ngô Gia Tự

                     - Quán O Thi đường Phan Chu Trinh

                     - Quán bún bò trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám (đối diện khu liên cơ Nha Trang)

Đã nói đến bún thì cũng phải kèm theo phở. Phở nấu theo kiểu miền Bắc (bánh phở mềm) thì có các quán như Phở Hương Bắc cuối đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Phở bắc trên đường Quang Trung (gần ngã tư Lý Tự Trọng), Phở Hồng Giang đường Hoàng Hoa Thám (ngã tư Nguyễn Chánh). Còn các quán phở nấu theo kiểu miền Nam (hủ tiếu) thì nên ghé các quán Phở Hồng ngã Bảy Lê Thánh Tôn; Phở 70 Bạch Đằng; Phở 63 Lê Thành Phương; Phở Cần 82 Vân Đồn… còn nhiều nữa nhưng liệt kê không hết.

Nếu bạn muốn điểm tâm bằng buffect thì có thể đến nhà hàng của các khách sạn lớn như

-Khách sạn yasaka           : 60k/pax

-Khách sạn Logde             : 60k/pax

-Khách sạn Hải Yến          : 60k/pax

-Khách sạn Hải Âu            : 50k/pax

-Khách sạn Novotel           : 300k/pax

-Khách sạn Sunrise           : 400k/pax

Còn dùng cơm phần thì các bạn có thể ghé các quán cơm trên đường Hoàng Văn Thụ như Hải Hà hoặc Bình Minh hai quán này có cái hay là có rất nhiều loại mắm, khách có thể ăn tại chỗ hoặc mua về; hay quán cơm 22 Thái Nguyên, quán này tuy chuyên phục vụ du lịch nhưng giá cả phải chăng và cơm ngon.

*Đồ chay*
Riêng các bác nào ăn chay thì Nha Trang cũng có hệ thống các quán bán đồ ăn chay phục vụ tận tình và chu đáo, các bác có thể tham khảo sau đây:

                     -Quán chay Thiền Duyệt: Ngay trong chùa Long Sơn đường 23-10

                     -Quán Âu Lạc nằm trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám

                     -Quán Bồ Đề nằm trên đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng

                     -Quán Thiên Ý nằm trên đường Yersin.

----------


## thietht

*Địa chỉ các quán ẩm thực đặc trưng ở Nha Trang*

*Bún cá dằm - chả cá - sứa :*
- Quán bún lá Ninh Hòa số 2 Lãn Ông gần chợ đầm
- Quán bún lá Cây Bàng Ninh Hòa số 6 đường Hàn Thuyên
- Quán bún cá Đức B8 Phan Bội Châu - Quán bún cá 87 Yersin - Quán bún cá ở 23A Yết Kiêu .....

*Bánh canh* :
- Quán bánh canh Bà Thừa 55 Yersin
- Quán bánh canh Phúc 53 Vân Đồn
- Quán bánh canh 2 cá Nguyễn THị Minh Khai
- Quán bánh canh cô Hà 14 Phan Chu Trinh
- Quán bánh canh cô Lộc 30 Phan Chu Trinh
- Quán bánh canh số 4 Trần Thị Tính
- Quán bánh canh 42 Phan Đình Phùng
- Quán bánh canh ngay ngã 3 Thống Nhất + Bà Triệu
- Quán bánh canh Nguyên Loan + Bún cá 123 Ngô Gia Tự -
- Quán bánh canh 37 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng
- Quán bánh canh cua biển Phương Hạnh nằm ở A12 - Hoàng Hoa Thám
- Quán bánh canh 05/14 Tô Hiến Thành .....

*Nem nướng - nem chua - chả lụa :*
- Quán Nem 25 Lê Hồng Phong
- Quán Nem Đặnh Văn Quyên 16B Lãn Ông
- Quán Nem Đặnh Văn Quyên ngã 3 Phan Bội châu với Hàn Thuyên (máy Lạnh)
- Quán Nem Nhã Trang 39 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai
- Quán Nem Nhã Trang ngay chân cầu Bóng (phía Nam)
- Quán Nem Ngọc Tiên 59 Lê Thành Phương
- Quầy Nem nướng cuỗn sẵn 50 Thống Nhất
- Quầy nem nướng cuỗn sẵn 178 Thông Nhất (ba mẹ con từ rạp Tân Tân chuyển qua) ............

*Phở (các quán phở này đều bán trên 20 năm rồi):*
- Phở 63 Lê Thành Phương (đối diện nhà văn hóa thiếu nhi)
- Phở 70 Bạch Đằng .
- Phở Hồng 40 Lê Thánh Tôn (ngã tư Tô Hiến Thành + Lê Thánh Tôn)
- Phở Lý Thánh Tôn (ngay bên hông trường Phương Sài) bán ban đêm
- Phở Tân Thành (ngay ngã ba Trần Quý Cáp + Lê Thành Phương)
- Phở "Số 1" nằm ngay đường Lý Thánh Tôn đối diện chùa Nghĩa Phương
- Phở 34 Nguyễn Thái Học (chợ Đầm)
- Phở Gà 129 Lê Hồng Phong (gần ngã 3 Vân Đồn + Lê Hồng Phong)
- Phở Gân 25 Phạm Hồng Thái (đối diện trường Tàu) - Phở Bò gìò số 9 Tăng bặt Hổ .......

*Mì Quảng - Cơm hến - Bún hến :*
- Mì Quảng Nam Trần Văn Ơn
- Mì Quảng , Cơm , Bún hến 127 Hồng Bàng
- Mì Quảng 78 Đống Đa , ngay ngã ba Đống Đa với Tô Hiến Thành
- Mì Quảng 81 Bạch Đằng (không phải quán 81c nhé)
- Mì quảng Đá bạc 34 đường 2-4 (Vĩnh Phước)
- Cơm hến & bún hến 16 Trần Bình Trọng
- Cơm hến & bún hến 04 Bùi Thị Xuân .....

*Hủ Tiếu* :
- Hủ tiếu khô Hải 44 đường Lê Quý Đôn
- Hủ tiếu Nam Vang 20 Lý Tự Trọng
- Hủ tiếu 79 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm đối diện nhà hàng Lạc cảnh ...................

*Mì - Hoàn thắn* :
- Mì Đức Hưng số 3 đường Hàng Cá
- Mì Sanh Ký 39 Thống Nhất
- Mì Lợi Ký 30 đường 2/4
- Mì Hòa Hòa số 2 đường Hai Bà Trưng ......

*Cơm ngon giá ngon :*
- Cơm Việt Nam 23 Hoàng Văn THụ
- Cơm Bình Minh 64 Hoàng Văn Thụ
- Cơm 22 Thái Nguyên ............

*Quán cơm ngon giá được* :
Quán Thanh Thế số 3 Phan Chu Trinh các bạn có thể đặt món quán nấu ăn kiểu cho cả ba miền ( đặc biệt nếu khách đoàn từ 7-10 người trở lên có thể liên hệ trước Mr Sơn số đt : 0905057977 để được miễn phí phòng máy lạnh) ...............

*Bún Bò* :
- Bún bò O Thi đường Phan Chu Trinh
- Bún bò số 10 57 Lê Thành Phương
- Bún bò Nam Giao 07 Thống Nhất
- Bún bò 15B Hoàng Hoa Thám
- Bún bò 63 Tô Hiến Thành
- Bún bò Kim Vui 15 Lê Thánh Tôn
- Bún bò ngay thư viện thành phố đường Lý Thánh Tôn ...
- Bún bò 15/6 Hoàng Hoa Thám
- Bún bò 100 Ngô Gia Tự
- Bún bò 18 Hàn Thuyên
- Bún bò 116 Bạch Đằng với Ngô Đức Kế
- Bún bò 31 Phạm Hồng Thái (đối diện trường Tàu) .......

*Bún riêu :*
Bún riêu số 01 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng (ngay ngã ba)
- Bún riêu 87 đường Hoàng Văn Thụ
- Bún riêu 116 Bạch Đằng với Ngô Đức Kế ...............

*Bún ốc* :
- Quán bún ốc 65 Yersin ngay ngã tư Yersin với Lê Thành Phương
- Quán bún ốc 79 đường Hoàng Diệu ........

*Bánh mì :*
- Thiên Hòa Lý Thánh Tôn - Bánh mì Ba Lẹ : + Quang Trung (bên cạnh siêu thi đtdđ TVT + Trên đường Thống Nhất (đối diện lầu 7) + Ngay Ngân Hàng Phương Đông 100 Lê Thành Phương ..................
- Bánh mì đầu đường Núi Một
- Bánh mì Phan Chu Trinh (trước cổng Hoa Đà)
- Bánh mì chả Nguyên Hương (nhiều chỗ bán)
- Bánh mì dưới dốc đường Lê Lợi (chợ đầm)
- Bánh mì heo quay trước nhà số 87 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng (không phải tủ bán phá lấu ngay ngã tư nhé)
- Bánh mì heo quay đương số 8 chợ Bình Tân ......

*Bánh xèo mực (mực ống tươi con nhỏ)*
- Xuống khu vực cảng cá cuối đường Võ Thị Sáu
- Bình Tân (buổi sáng)
- Khu vực đường Tháp Bà + Bờ Kè phía bắc cầu Trần phú (bán sáng - chiều) ..........

*Bánh căn Trứng - thịt bò - Mực :*
- Quán đối diện xéo Trường Tiểu Học Phương Sài trên Lý Thánh Tôn (Chỉ bán buổi tối)
- Đầu đường 2 - 4 bán buổi tối (ngay cử hàng điện tử Vi-P)
- Ngay ngã 3 Lê Thánh Tôn với Nguyễn Thiện Thuật ,ngay hẻm xóm nhà cháy (cô này đã được tham gia chương trình "Vượt Lên Chính Mình") ..........

*Cháo lòng heo :*
- Quán Hồng Gấm 11B Pasteur
- Quán 46 Trần Nhật Duật - ngã 3 Trần Nhật Duật + Hương Giang (buổi sáng)
- Quán 50 Thống Nhất (buổi sáng)
- Quán tại 15F Tô Hiệu - Bình Tân
- Quán 148 Võ Trứ ngay ngã tư Tô Hiến Thành + Ngô Thời Nhiệm với Võ Trứ .......

*Phở Bắc* :
- Phở Bắc Hải trên đường Quang Trung đối diện bệnh viện đa khoa Khánh Hòa
- Phở Bắc Hải trên đường Trần Phú (khu chợ đêm)
- Phở Hồng Giang ngã Tư Hoàng Hoa Thám + Nguyễn Chánh ..
- Phở Hương Bắc 109 đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật sát quán nhậu Bình Dương ...
- Phở Thìn 78 đường 2-4 Vĩnh Hải
- Phở Liên 39 Dương Hiến Quyền (Ba Làng) .......

*Bún Chả - Bún thịt nướng hương vị Bắc - Bún thang - Bún Mọc - Miến* :
- Quán bún chả - bánh đa cua - miến 116 Hồng Bàng
- Quán bún chả - bún thịt nướng 07 Hàn Thuyên (ngay sân Tennis liên đoàn)
- Quán bún chả 62 Trần Nguyên Hãn
- Quán Bún Thang - Bún Mọc - Bún chả - Nem cua bể .... 50 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai .........
*
Cơm Tấm* :
- Tiệm cơm tấm Trung (trường Tàu) trên đường Lý Tự Trọng ....................

*Bánh cuốn :*
- Số 1/39 Trần Quang Khải có tiệm Bánh Cuốn - Cà Cuống - Hà Nội
- Quán chị Sáu bên hông toàn án đường Phan Đình Phùng (quán vỉa hè nhưng ngon) ............

*Bánh Hỏi - Bánh Bèo :*
- Quán ngay ngã Tư Bạch Đằng với Ngô Đức Kế
- Quán ngay ngã 3 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng với Hoa Lư (Số 15 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng) - Quán 163 Hoàng Văn Thụ .................

*Cơm chay :*
- Quán cơm chay Cô Tấm Hồng Bàng (ngã tư Hồng Bàng + Trần Nguyên Hãn
- Quán cơm chay Cô Tấm 5 đường Lạc Long Quân
- Quán Thiên ý nằm ngay góc đường Yersin và Bà Triệu
- Quán Chay Bồ Đề - nằm trên đường Huỳnh Khúc Kháng
- Quán Cơm chay Hoa Đăng - 45 Dã Tượng
- Quán cơm chay Hồng Ân 34 Hồng Bàng .......

*Bún thịt nướng :*
- Quán bún thịt nướng 163 Hoàng Văn Thụ
- Quán bún thịt nướng , xào 3 Cô Bắc
- Huỳnh Thúc Kháng .....

*Thịt dê :*
- Dê Lai + Ngay Cây Xăng dầu 591 Lê Hồng Phong bên hông có đường Phòng Không (số 51) + 212 Dã Tượng - Bình Tân
- Dê Ninh Bình 177 Điện Biên Phủ
- Dê Đồng Nội 326/17 Lê Hồng Phong
- Dê Nhất Ly 53 Mê Linh và các món khác . ........

*Thịt rừng :*
- Quán Quê Hương ngay ngã ban Điện Biên Phủ với 2/4 - Vĩnh Hải
- Quán Hương Quê trên đường Điện Biên Phủ (gần bến xe phía bắc)
- Quán Đồng Xanh trên hương lộ 45 - Vĩnh Ngọc ....

*Thịt rắn :*
- Quán Sáu Lượng gần câu đâu đôi ...
- Quán rắn 9 Nghĩa ngay cầu Ông Bộ .....

*Gà :*
- Gà Ngon trên đường Đồng Nai
- Gà Phượng Đường Kho cảng Bình Tân (ngay công viên Dã Tượng)
- Gà Huỳnh Lai sô 4 Phan Chu Trinh
- Quán Sáu Trình trên đường Sông Lư
- Quán Cơm gà & Phở gà 75 Ngô Gia Tự
- Quán cơm Gà 06 Trần Bình Trọng
- Cơm gà Trâm Anh 8A đường Bà Triệu
- Cơm gà + bít tếc Hai Chùa số 9A đường Tô Vĩnh diện .....

*Vịt* :
- Quán vịt 26 Hàn Thuyên
- Quán 141 Xôi xéo vịt ngã 3 Tô Hiến Thành + Lê Quý Đôn (39 Lê Quý Đôn)
- Quán 141 Xôi xéo vịt 88 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai
- Quán vịt Âu Cơ 54 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (chi nhánh)
- Quán vịt Âu Cơ số 6 Lạc Long Quân
- Quán vịt Hùng trên đường 23/10 (gần cầu Dứa)
- Quán vịt 50 Thống Nhất
- Quán vịt Hùng đầu đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (ngay góc Tôn Đản)
- Quán vịt Khánh Trang đường Nguyễn Trãi .........
*
Bò :*
- Bò Lạc cảnh 44 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm (nổi tiếng mấy chục năm nay , còn tiếng với món Chả tôm quấn mía nướng và lươn đùm)
- Bò Năm Quý trên Hương Lộ 14 - Vĩnh Ngọc
- Lẩu bò Cây Mận trên đường Nguyễn Công Trứ
- Lẩu bò 39B Lê Hồng Phong
- Bò kho bánh mì 5 Tăng Bặt Hổ ......

*Bê thui :*
- Quán bê thui 111 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai .............

*Thịt Trâu :*
- Quán Hương Quê số 44 đường Điện Biên Phủ (gần bến xe phía bắc)

*Thịt cầy :*
- Quán 9A Điện Biên Phủ - Vĩnh Hải
- Quán 36A 647 đường Lê Hồng Phong
- Quán Long Biển 649 và 657 Lê Hồng Phong ..........

*Tiểu Hổ :*
- Quán Xuân Lộc cuối đường Lê Hồng Phong (gần ngã 3 LHP với Phước Long) ............

*Gỏi bò khô* :
- Quán gỏi Ngay đầu đường Trần bình Trọng với Huỳnh Thúc Kháng (hương vị xưa còn sót lại)
- Quán gỏi ngay chân cầu phía nam cầu Trần Phú (thịt làm rất thơm khi cắn)
- Gỏi Hưng Thịnh + Ngã ba Hàn Thuyên + Hoàng Văn Thụ + Đầu đường Lý Tự Trọng (ngay trường mẫu giáo Lý Tự Trọng) + 48A Lê Thành Phương với Trần Quốc Toàn ..............
*
Cà Phê (ngồi ngắm biển thoáng mát) :*
- Paramount 58 Trần Phú
- GMC trên đường Phạm Văn Đồng
- MC trên đường Phạm Văn Đồng với Mai Xuân Thưởng
- Duyên Hà trên đương Phạm Văn Đồng
- Ba Làng
- MM Phạm Văn Đồng- Hòn Chồng
- Cà Phê 4 mùa cả 3 lô trên đường Trần Phú (nguyên chất từ xưa giờ theo phong cách 4 mùa)
- Cà Phê Hoàng Tuấn ngay ngã ba Trần Phú với Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm - .......

*Bar & Dancing* :
- GMC trên đường Phạm Văn Đồng - Yasaka 008 trên đường Trần Phú
- Logde trên đường Trần Phú
- 007 số 1 Hùng Vương
- Sailing club Trần phú - Louisiane Trần Phú

----------


## thietht

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang về mua sắm?* Đến với Nha Trang, mỗi du khách đều  không quên dành cho mình những cơ  hội thưởng thức các món ẩm thực độc  đáo tại đây và nằm hàng giờ trên bãi  biển xinh đẹp. Bên cạnh đó, một  nhu cầu mà không ít du khách quan tâm  đó là tìm kiếm những món quà lưu  niệm đặc trưng của mỗi vùng miền mà  mình đặt chân tới. Và đây là một số  địa chỉ sẽ giúp du khách tìm được  những món đồ ưng ý nhất:

*1.    Chợ Đầm Nha Trang*
Một khu chợ đông vui, lại có một công trình kiến trúc đẹp, khá độc đáo ở   trung tâm chợ như chợ Đầm Nha Trang rất đáng được du khách bốn phương   biết đến trước khi chia tay, tạm biệt thành phố biển xinh đẹp, mến  khách  này.

Gọi tên chợ Đầm vì chỗ đất dựng chợ ngày nay trước kia vốn là một cái   đầm từ cửa sông Cái ăn sâu vào đất liền, phía dưới Hà Ra. Đầm rộng   khoảng hơn 7 ha, hai bên bờ đầm là nhà ở của nhân dân, hầu hết là dân   nghèo với những ngôi nhà lụp xụp, chen chúc nhau.
Chợ Đầm là chợ trung tâm của thành phố biển Nha Trang, là một công trình   kiến trúc đẹp, độc đáo. Đây là chợ lớn nhất và cũng là biểu tượng   thương mại của thành phố biển này. Đây là trung tâm thương mại mua sắm   và cũng là điểm tham quan du lịch.

Tổng số kiôt, lô sạp, quầy, tủ, xe: trên 1.500 hộ (không tính trên 500   hộ mua bán nhỏ linh tinh). Ngành hàng kinh doanh: 45 ngành hàng. Trung   tâm mua bán đủ các loại hàng hoá địa phương, trong nước, hàng nước   ngoài. Cho thuê địa điểm để quảng cáo hàng hoá.  

Chợ hiện nay bán rất nhiều sản phẩm gia dụng lẫn những mặt hàng lưu   niệm, hải sản ..v..v. rất phong phú. Ngay tại cửa ra vào, bãi đậu xe là   tơi khu vực chợ, tại các cánh cung bọc 2 bên chợ là bán hải sản, khô,   nem nướng và các mặt hàng lưu niệm. Trung tâm chợ bán các mặt hàng thiết   yếu.

Địa chỉ: 09 Chung cư B - Chợ Đầm - Nha Trang.
Điện thoại Ban Quản lý chợ: (84-58) 822560/ 812352/ 812388

*2.    Trung tâm nghệ thuật và thủ công truyền thống XQ Nha Trang*
Trung Tâm Nghệ Thuật Và Thủ Công Truyền Thống của người phụ nữ XQ Nha   Trang chuyên sáng tác các loại tranh thêu tay – một nghệ thuật thủ công   cổ truyền của dân tộc Việt theo đề tài: " Về một quê hương, về một đời   người và thành phố được sinh ra bởi những huyền thoại biển”. Ở đây có   khu vực dành cho du khách tham quan như phòng thẩm mỹ học truyền thống,   không gian sáng tạo của nghệ nhân XQ.

*Với các khu vực dành cho khách tham quan:*
- Vườn thơ nghệ nhân: Phòng trưng bày số 1
- Phòng thẩm mỹ học truyền thống: Phòng trưng bày số 2
- Không gian sáng tạo và làm việc của nghệ nhân XQ: Phòng thờ Ðức Tổ nghề thêu
- Tranh thêu tay trên lụa là món quà quý giá đậm đà tình nghĩa quê hương   và cũng là mặt hàng tranh trí nội thất cao cấp cổ truyền của dân tộc   Việt Nam

Các yêu cầu của quý khách là mối quan tâm lớn nhất của Trung Tâm Nghệ   Thuật XQ Nha Trang chúng tôi. Nghệ thuật cổ truyền của dân tộc Viêt Nam   sẽ mang đến niềm vui và hạnh phúc cho quý khách và gia đình.

Add: 64 Trần Phú, Nha Trang .
Tel: 058.826879
Email: xqnhatrang@dng.vnn.vn

*3.    Cửa hàng tranh hoa vải nghệ thuật Kim Tố*
Từ chất liệu vải và vật liệu giản dị, nghệ nhân Kim Tố đã cho ra đời sản   phẩm tranh hoa tươi tắn và sống động. Những bông hoa vải nhờ những bàn   tay khéo léo, tỷ mỷ và công phu đã trở thành những nhành hoa như thật.   Đến đây, bạn như lạc vào thế giới loài hoa muôn màu muôn sắc.

Mỗi bức tranh là một loài hoa khác nhau được thể hiện một cách chi tiết và cẩn thận bằng các vật liệu vải hồ.
Đặc biệt, yếu tố nghệ thuật của mỗi bức tranh hoa là kỹ thuật tạo dáng   hoa-lá-cành hài hòa; và khi ngắm nhìn chúng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận đó là hoa   của không gian ba chiều, không bị thô cứng trên một bề mặt phẳng.
Tranh hoa vải Kim Tố luôn mang hơi thở tươi trẻ của cuộc sống nhờ sự   sống động của những cánh bướm cành hoa. Hơn thế nữa, tranh hoa vải nghệ   thuật Kim Tố là cả tâm hồn của người nghệ sỹ yêu hoa.

Địa chỉ : 80 Sinh Trung – Nha Trang
Điện thoại : (84-58)823222

*4.    Cửa hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ*
Đến Nha Trang khách có thể tìm mua các loại khô, đặc sản bánh xoài, hay   các mặt hàng thủ công mĩ nghệ được làm từ các loại vỏ sò, ốc… Vậy mua   những mặt hàng này ở đâu?

*Cửa hàng đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ Trâm Anh * 
Nằm ngay tại trung tâm thành phố biển Nha Trang chỉ cách bờ biển 300m,   cửa hàng đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ Trâm Anh chuyên sản xuất, gia công và bán đủ loại   đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ cao cấp được làm trên gỗ tốt và gốc cây tự nhiên. Các  mặt  hàng gồm : Tượng gỗ ; Gốc cây tự nhiên nghệ thuật; đồ thủ công mỹ  nghệ  bằng gỗ; đá cảnh. 

Địa chỉ : 23 Lê Thánh Tôn, TP Nha Trang
Điện thoại : (84-58)524658
*
Cửa hàng mỹ nghệ Hoa Champa*
Chuyên doanh: Gốm Bàu Trúc và các mặt  hàng lưu niệm thủ công mỹ nghệ.  

Gốm Bàu Trúc là sản phẩm độc đáo của các nghệ nhân Chămpa với phương   thức sản xuất gốm còn ở dạng cổ xưa và nguyên thuỷ. Tiềm ẩn trong mỗi   sản phẩm là vẻ lung linh của truyền thống văn hoá Chàm cổ. Mỗi một sản   phẩm gốm tồn tại như một minh chứng cho sự phong phú và đa dạng của một   nền văn hoá lâu đời.

*Shop Hoa Champa:* Là một địa chỉ tin cậy cung cấp các sản phẩm Bàu trúc chính thống và các sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ độc đáo khác.
Giá cả hợp lý, phục vụ chu đáo, tận tình.  

Địa chỉ: 17 B9 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang, Việt Nam.
Điện thoại: (84-58) 816843
E-mail: thai17@dng.vnn.vn

*Cửa hàng mỹ nghệ Ngọc Bích*
Địa chỉ : 12 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, TP Nha Trang
Điện thoại : (058) 590066

*Cửa hàng Mỹ Nghệ*
Địa chỉ: 22B Trần Phú - Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 822528 

*Cửa hàng Mỹ Nghệ thuộc Công ty Du lịch Khánh Hoà*
Địa chỉ: Đối diện 22 đường Trần Phú, Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 822528

*5.    Apsara Handmade Shop*
Chuyên kinh doanh các mặt hàng thời trang thủ công , với nhiều mẫu mã   đẹp, độc đáo. Chắc chắn luôn làm hài lòng khách hàng. Thời trang   handmade đang ngày càng thu hút không chỉ với du khách nước ngoài mà còn   được rất nhiều người Việt Nam ưa chuộng.
Những sản phẩm này được làm một cách công phu bởi các người thợ thủ công   tại các làng nghề truyền thống. Nó mang một vẻ đẹp độc đáo mà không  sản  phẩm nào có thể có được. 

Apsara  shop chuyên trong các sản phẩm giày dép, túi xách, trang sức,   phụ kiện thủ công với kiểu dáng, màu sắc, kích cỡ đa dạng, đẹp, lạ mắt.   Đến với chúng tôi chắc chắn bạn sẽ có một sản phẩm ưng ý cho bản thân   hay để làm quà cho người thân yêu của mình.

Địa chỉ: 7G2, Hùng Vương, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
Tel:       058 3525492  - 0914615482

*8. Chợ xóm mới*
Chợ Xóm Mới nằm giữa nội ô thành phố Nha Trang với khoảng 1.150 tiểu   thương chuyên doanh các mặt hàng thực phẩm tươi sống, bách hoá gia dụng,   lương thực và thực phẩm công nghệ. 

Đặc biệt, ngành hàng ăn uống của Chợ khá nổi tiếng với các món ăn bình   dân ngon, hợp vệ sinh, giá cả hợp lý và ngành hàng thuỷ sản rất phong   phú, tươi ngon với các loại cá, tôm, mực,sò… được đánh bắt hoặc nuôi   trồng tại Khánh Hoà.
Chợ Xóm Mới được hình thành tại Nha Trang từ những năm 1960; khá nổi   tiếng về các mặt hàng tươi sống và hải sản khô các loại, về giá cả phải   chăng, cung cách tiếp khách văn minh, lịch sự và hiếu khách.

Chợ vừa được xây dựng lại, tạo nên sự khang trang, sạch đẹp, ngăn nắp   cho hơn 1.200 lô, sạp kinh doanh của 16 ngành hàng khác nhau nên ngày   càng thu hút dân cư nội ô cũng như du khách đến tham quan và mua sắm.

+Tọa lạc giữa nội ô thành phố Nha Trang.
+Ðường đến chợ thuận tiện; có nơi đậu (đỗ) cho mọi loại xe.
+Có bán đủ các mặt hàng đặc sản của thành phố Nha Trang và miền Trung cùng bách hóa gia dụng.
+Giá phải chăng – Tiếp đãi ân cần.
+Dịch vụ ăn uống ngon, rẻ, hợp vệ sinh, ở nơi thoáng mát.
+Có nơi làm tóc, làm móng tay, trang điểm, may đo, sữa chữa y phục.

Quý khách đến chợ Xóm Mới; Nha Trang sẽ có dịp tìm hiểu sinh hoạt đời   sống của phố thị miền Trung và mua sắm những đặc sản của Thành Phố Biển   với chất lượng cao nhất và giá cả hợp lý nhất.

D/c :49 Ngô gia Tự, Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 515364/ 510262/ 510261

----------


## huynhgiadai

Nha Trang được biết đến là một trong những thành phố du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng đẹp nhất Việt Nam. Không những là điểm đến tuyệt vời của du khách trong nước mà còn là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng của bạn bè quốc tế. Chính vì thế, để tạo điều kiện cho mọi người có nhiều cơ hội được tìm hiểu và khám phá về thành phố biển Nha Trang hơn, công ty Nha Trang tourist đã cho ra mắt dịch vụ *“du lịch Nha Trang giá rẻ”*. 
* “Du lịch NhaTrang giá rẻ”* là một chương trình kích cầu nhận được nhiều sự quan tâm của du khách trong và ngoài nước không chỉ bởi chất lượng của sản phẩm mà còn ở tinh thần, thái độ phục vụ tận tình của đội ngũ nhân viên nhiều kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình vui vẻ.
Đến với chùm Tour *“du lịch Nha Trang giá rẻ”* , khách hàng chỉ bỏ một khoảng chi phí hợp lý nhưng hoàn toàn được hưởng những dịch vụ và chất lượng phục vụ tốt nhất của công ty. 
Đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang, bạn sẽ được đến với con đường hạnh phúc, đến với những con người thân thiện và thiên nhiên hữu tình, nên thơ nhưng cũng không kém phần dữ dội và mạnh mẽ. Ở đây, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được những cung bậc cảm xúc đầy màu sắc và tuyệt vời nhất trên cáp treo ra Vinpearl Land hay cả ngày đùa nghịch với hàng trăm trò chơi trên đảo, trầm mình trong suối khoáng nóng, ngụp lặn trong hồ tắm bùn hay mat-xa dưới vòi nước ngàn tia. Tới đây, bạn còn được chiêm ngưỡng kiến trúc độc đáo của Tháp Bà Ponagar, được hòa mình vào những điệu múa uyển chuyển, nhịp nhàng của các cô gái Chăm xinh đẹp trong các dịp lễ hội. Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm cùng hành trình khám phá khu quần thể chim yến – vàng trắng có một không hai ở Việt Nam và hàng loạt những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như: Hòn Chồng, Bãi Trũ và các đảo Hòn Tre, Bích Đầm, Hòn Mun, Hòn Tằm,…
Du khách không những được vui chơi, tham quan nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp mà đến đây còn được thưởng thức những món ăn đậm chất Nha Trang. Đặc biệt đến với mảnh đất miền trung xinh đẹp này, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món bánh canh rất lạ, không giống bất kỳ ở một địa phương nào hết.
Chính vì thế, hãy hòa chung nhịp thở cùng NhaTrangTourist để biến giấc mơ của bạn thành hiện thực. Nơi tình yêu bắt đầu từ những làn sóng vỗ rì rầm, những bãi cát trắng xóa… *“Nha Trang – Thiên đường đến từ giấc mơ”*.
*“Du lịch Nha Trang giá rẻ”* luôn là sự lựa chọn thông minh cho những khách hàng yêu thích du lịch. NhaTrangTourist luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn miễn phí và giải đáp mọi thông tin, thắc mắc của quý khách.
Liên hệ: CÔNG TY TNHH MTV NHATRANGTOURIST
Địa chỉ: 24/11 Hùng vương, Nha Trang
Website: www.nhatrang-tourist.com.vn
Tel: 058.3524508 – 058.3691292      FAX: 058.3524509
Liên hệ hot line: 0987301619 (mr.Đại)
Email : huynhgiadai@gmail.com
Skype: Huỳnh Gia Đại

----------


## nganhadulich

*Đi du lịch Nha Trang vào thời gian nào*Tháng 8, thường thì ở Nha Trang vào tháng 8, những người làm du lịch thường chọn lấy cái tiêu điểm rất là du lịch *“Tháng 8 Nha Trang biển hẹn”*. Thiên thời địa lợi, từ tháng 7 cho đến hết tháng 9, trời tiết nắng đẹp.
*Du lịch Nha Trang bằng phương tiện gì*Từ Hà Nội và Sài Gòn đi Nha Trang bạn có thể đi bằng các loại phương tiện khác nhau. Tuy nhiên đi Máy Bay hoặc Xe khách cho nhanh và tiện lợi.
*Máy bay:* Hiện tại đã có 1 số chuyến bay đến Nha Trang của các hãng: Viet jet, Jetstar, Vietnamairlines. Bạn có thể check lộ trình và chi phí các chuyến bay của hãng thông qua web site của hãng đó. Tận dụng những hậu mãi và đặt vé sớm trước 3 tuần thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ luôn có vé tốt nhất.
Khi bạn đến Nha Trang (sân bay Cam Ranh), bạn còn khoảng 35Km nữa mới vào tới TP. Nếu còn chuyến bus trung chuyển 60k/pax thì hãy sử dụng. Còn nếu bạn chọn Taxi or Xe ôm, hãy nói với Taxi ko tính theo đồng hồ mà trả trọn gói theo lộ trình. Taxi từ Sân bay Cam Ranh về tới Tp Nha Trang khoảng 300 – 350k thôi. Đi càng đông sẽ càng lợi.
*Xe giường nằm xe khách đi Nha Trang**Tuyến Sài Gòn – Nha Trang:* bạn có thể lựa chọn xe giường nằm của 1 số hãng bus có tiếng ở Nha Trang: Phương Trang,
*Tuyến Hà Nội – Nha Trang:* Bạn nên chọn Hoàng Long, Sinh Cafe (open tour), Mai Linh: ~850k/lượt. Tham khảo qua *Xe giường nằm đi các tỉnh phía Nam*.
*Thuê xe máy ở Nha Trang*Mr. Nam – 0905.111.541, cứ nói được Quỳnh giới thiệu thì anh ấy sẽ lấy xe tốt nhất giúp bạn + tặng kèm bản đồ Nha Trang luôn. Giá xe số 70.000/ngày và xe ga 90.000/ngày, giao xe vào sớm mai, tận nơi luôn.
*Quán Ngon ở Nha Trang**Ăn nhậu Nha Trang*Đi ăn uống hải sản thì cạch cái quán Mười Đô ra, đừng nghe TAXI hay Xe Ôm tư vấn, bạn cứ thuê 1 chiếc xe máy đi lang thang thành phố, qua cầu Trần Phú B, rẽ trái ra Bờ Sông, đường Tháp Bà thì hải sản tha hồ, giá cả niêm yết sẵn rồi.
*Ăn nhậu theo phong cách Vỉa hè Nha Trang cũng dễ*Ra bờ biển, thuê cái bạt, làm con mực 100k, vài lon bia là lai rai với sóng biển. Mấy người bán hàng rong thì nhiều lắm.Ra đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, quán Sáu Phong ăn lẩu dê ngon tuyệt. Ăn nhậu đông người, đãi khách thì có Vườn Xoài.Muốn ăn mấy con thú thì chạy lên Diên An, ở đây nổi tiếng nhất là Rắn. Hôm trước nhà mình đi ăn rắn gần 20 người mà bill có hơn 1tr.Một quán ăn nữa cũng khá rẻ là Nhà hàng Quê Hương ở đường Hoàng Diệu, ngay sân bay, cạnh doanh trại quân đội trên đường Trần Phú. Quán này chuyên các món Hải Sản hoặc thú vật, nhậu thả ga, ngon mà giá cực rẻ.Nếu bạn muốn ăn Cua ghẹ, ốc rẻ thì chịu khó phượt tới đầu cầu Bình Tân (đường Nguyễn Tất Thành đi sân bay Cam Ranh). Ở đây tính tiền theo ký, bạn tự lựa ghẹ sống rồi người ta chế biến cho bạn. Ăn tầm 4 người thì bill hết khoảng 4-500k căng bụng ko đi nổi luôn. Sướng nhất khoản này. Giá mới nhất cho Ghẹ: 180k/KG ( ăn ghẹ đừng ham chọn con to, cứ nhở nhở mà ăn là ghẹ ngọt nhất)
*Vài quán cơm, phở để lót dạ cho dân phượt*Cơm: quán cơm ngay bùng binh ngã 6 đường Nguyễn Chánh (cạnh trường THCS Thái Nguyên) 12k/dĩa (bán trưa, chiều, tối). Buổi sáng có bán Bánh mì bò kho 15k/tô.Bún cá: chạy từ bùng binh ngã 6 lên đường Đinh Tiên Hoàng giao với Lý Tự Trọng có cái hẻm, đầu hẻm là Matxa Hoa Đà. 15k/ tô. (bán buổi sáng)Cơm niêu: ACE nào đến Nha Trang muốn thử qua cơm niêu cũng hay, dịch vụ thì trên cả VIP mà giá cũng bình dân. Bữa em đi 4 người hết 360k bao gồm nước uống. Địa chỉ: Cơm Niêu ngói đỏ số 9 đường Lê Thánh Tôn (ngay bùng binh ngã 6 từ tháp trầm hương đi thẳng vào)Lẩu: Lẩu cá kèo trên đường Lê Thành Phương sát với Nhà Thiếu Nhi Khánh Hòa, lẩu trên đường Tô Hiến Thành. (lẩu bán từ buổi trưa đến tối).Ăn tối: Cháo Vịt bán ở Đường Hàn Thuyên, ngay chợ Đầm. 1 dĩa vịt luộc tính 80k, tô cháo nữa là no căng. 2 người ăn hết khoảng 100k.Phở: giá cả tầm 20, 25, 30k/ tô. Địa chỉ tin cậy cho bạn: Phở Bắc Hải đường Quang Trung đối diện cổng giữ xe Bệnh viện Đa Khoa, Phở Hồng 40k/tô góc Tô Hiến Thành với Lê Thánh Tôn.
*Cafe & Bar tại Nha Trang*Cafe Nha Trang thì bạn ra đường Tô Hiến Thành, giao với đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai gần Quảng Trường. Mình hay uống ở Trúc Mai Viên 13k/ly cafe đen. Nhạc DJ thì có Baamboo. 15k/cafe. Còn muốn uống cafe ngon thì chọn Hoàng Hạc.Cafe vỉa hè chỉ có 6k thui nhé heheBar : Khách sạn Yasaka, Ks Lode, Sailing Club >>> nằm trên đường Trần Phú. Night Club trên đường Hùng Vương, Rocky bar trên đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.Cafe Paramout – nằm trực diện trên đường biển Trần Phú. Quán này có không gian thoáng, cạnh khách sạn Novotel, nơi tập trung của những người sang trọng.Cafe Hoa Đồng Nội – nằm trên một hẻm lớn đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, đối diện đường Mê Linh, cạnh nhà hàng Ngọc Trai. Có thể nói quán này là quán cafe đẹp nhất, và rộng nhất tại thành phố biển Nha Trang.Cafe Moka – 74 Hùng Vương. Quán này khá dễ thương, và nằm ở trung tâm phố Tây. Trên tầng 1 còn có hồ cá biển rất đẹp. Đặc biệt thức uống ngon như các loại cà phê Ý ( capu…late, mocha….)Cafe Hòn Chồng – nằm ngay điểm danh thắng Hòn Chồng, view biển, mát mẻ, giá rẻ…TUYỆT VỜI ! Tầm khoảng 4h30 chiều mà ra đấy uống cafe, ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn thì cực kỳ lãng mạn.Đặc biệt nhất là quán cafe, quầy bar Altitude ở tầng 28 ks Shearton Nha Trang, ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố và biển NT, rất đẹp, rất hợp cho những cặp đôi lãng mạn. Thức uống tầm 80 – 150k / ly, mở cửa từ 16h đến 23h.
*Đặc sản làm quà**Mực:* Các bạn muốn mua mực đem về làm quà thì giá hiện tại của nha trang giờ là khoảng 400k/kg. Có bán ở đường Hoàng Văn Thụ đoạn 1 chiều từ Quang Trung rẽ vào gần chợ Đầm, cũng có anh em nói Mực mua ở Gần Tháp Bà là rẻ mà chất, mình chưa có dịp tới đó để check.
*Yến Sào*, nổi tiếng nhất là yến sào Khánh Hòa, bạn nến đến thẳng các đại lý để mua khỏi sợ hàng giả. Giá Yến Sào có nhiều loại: hộp 160k, hộp 200k, hộp 300k tùy loại tùy trọng lượng. Có 1 cái đại lý ngay gần tháp Trầm hương, ngay ngã tư đèn đỏ Trần Hưng đạo với Lê Thánh Tôn.
*Cá ngựa*: cá ngựa bán nhiều ở đoạn Cảng cầu đá, Viện Hải Dương học. Nếu bạn đi tham quan Viện Hải Dương Học thì tranh thủ đi bộ ra ngoài cổng có mấy cửa hiệu bán cá ngựa sống. Giá cũng khá rẻ, khoảng 20k/con, người ta sẽ bỏ cá ngựa vào bình rựu để ngâm bảo quản. Cá ngựa thì dùng làm thuốc hoặc ngâm uống khá tốt đó.
*Nem Ninh Hòa*: Giờ nhiều nơi bán và quảng cáo quá, mình là dân địa phương cũng ko kiểm chứng được. Khách du lịch thì hay ăn nem Đặng Văn Quyên.
*Nem chua, chả giò*: Nhà mình hay mua nem chua và chả giò ở 1 hiệu nhỏ đối diện Bưu điện Bình Tân, bên cạnh hiệu thuốc tây lớn ( bạn chạy thẳng đường Dã tượng vô hỏi bưu điện Bình Tân người ta sẽ chỉ). Nem với chả ở đây làm tại chỗ, theo mình thì ngon, mình hay gửi làm quà cho bạn bè ở xa. Giá cả: loại 1/2 KG: 55k, loại 1KG 100k cho nem chua.
*Các điểm du lịch ở Nha Trang*Có rất nhiều điểm thăm quan ở Nha Trang, tuy nhiên nếu thời gian du lịch của bạn không có nhiều, bạn nên thăm quan các điểm chính sau: Hòn Chồng, Tháp Chàm Ponagar, đi tour 4 đảo, đi Vinpearl Land. Nếu có nhiều thời gian hơn bạn nên tham khảo một số điểm thăm quan dưới đây.
*Vinpearl Land*Mình thấy đi Nha Trang bạn không thể bỏ qua *Vinpearl Land*. Bạn chỉ cần bỏ ra một khoản tiền khoảng 450k là có thể đi chơi thỏa thích. Vinpearl chia làm 3 khu chính :
1. Công viên ngoài trời bao gồm các trò chơi cảm giác mạo hiểm.
2. Công viên trong nhà : các trò chơi game điện tử, xe đụng, phim 4D…
3. Công viên nước, thủy cung và sân khấu nhạc nước.
Nếu để chơi hết thì phải đi cả ngày đó bạn. Từ 9h sáng đến 19h30 về. (19h là suất nhạc nước đầu tiền). Buổi sáng ăn sáng thật no rồi qua đó chơi ở khu 1 – 2 , ăn trưa thì ăn fast food lót dạ, nghĩ ngơi ở nhà hàng hoặc các lều tranh ven đường đi bộ, ( bên đó có nhiều nhà hàng nhưng giá hơi cao ), tầm chiều mát đi tắm công viên nước (lưu ý 18h công viên nước đóng cửa nhé), rồi xem thủy cung, sau đó qua xem nhạc nước là ok.
Khu du lịch Vinpearl
Địa chỉ: Phía Nam Cầu Đá-Vĩnh Nguyên-Nha Trang-Việt Nam
Khu khách sạn:
- Điện Thoại: (+84) 58 598 188
Khu vui chơi giải trí:
- Điện Thoại: (+84) 58 598 123- Fax: (+84) 58 590 916
Hoặc liên hệ các đại lý bán vé Vinpearl tại Nha Trang
Tắm bùn ở tháp bà: Giá trung bình khoảng 100k/người.
*Đi tour 3 đảo hoặc 4 đảo*Có nhiều giá khác nhau, tùy từng công ty. Giá khác nhau vì sự chênh lệch dịch vụ khác nhau, bạn nên tham khảo kỹ trước khi đặt tour nhé (ví dụ khác nhau về bữa trưa). Nhưng các bạn đi chú ý, nếu được thì các bạn đem theo thức ăn và nước uống nhe, có thể bổ sung thức ăn buổi trưa trên tàu, vì ăn trên đó hơi dở.
*Tự thuê tầu ra các đảo*Tàu sẽ khởi hành từ bến cảng Cầu Đá (gần Viện Hải Dương Học Nha Trang).Liên hệ mua vé tuyến bạn đi tại quầy vé của Cảng Cầu Đá.Nếu bạn đi với số lượng tương đối có thể thuê cano (khoảng 7 chổ) hoặc tàu – Liên hệ với A.Cường 0903508876 (chủ khu du lịch Con Sẻ Tre)Tứ Hải Brothers Boat Trip – 100 trần phú, Phường Vĩnh Thọ, Nha Trang – (058) 3524 569
*Lặn biển*Blue Diving Club. 66 Trần Phú, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3825 390Coco Dive Centre. 2E Biệt thự, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3812 900Rainbow Divers. 2 Trần Quốc Khải, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3826 166Jeremy Stein’s Rainbow. 72 Trần Phú, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3829 946


Liên hệ nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin nhé!
Ngân Hà 
Sky: fiditour.touronline13
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline13
Email:nganha@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

_Để chuẩn bị cho một chuyến Du Lịch Nha Trang, bạn nên tham khảo qua một số Kinh Nghiệm Du Lịch Nha Trang sau đây._

*Đi du lịch Nha Trang vào thời gian nào*

Tháng 8, thường thì ở Nha Trang vào tháng 8, những người làm du lịch thường chọn lấy cái tiêu điểm rất là du lịch “Tháng 8 Nha Trang biển hẹn”. Thiên thời địa lợi, từ tháng 7 cho đến hết tháng 9, trời tiết nắng đẹp đối lập với những cơn mưa lụt lội khó chịu tại Hà Nội và Sài Gòn, quá thuận lợi cho những chuyến lênh đênh trên biển hay chỉ ngồi ở 1 góc công viên ngắm nhìn biển thôi cũng khiến cho ai ghé thăm Nha Trang chẳng muốn rời xa.

*Du lịch Nha Trang bằng phương tiện gì*

Từ Hà Nội và Sài Gòn đi Nha Trang bạn có thể đi bằng các loại phương tiện khác nhau. Tuy nhiên Tôi Đi xin gợi ý bạn đi Máy Bay hoặc Xe khách cho nhanh và tiện lợi.

Máy bay: Hiện tại đã có 1 số chuyến bay đến Nha Trang của các hãng: Viet jet, Jetstar, Vietnamairlines, Mekong. Bạn có thể check lộ trình và chi phí các chuyến bay của hãng thông qua web site của hãng đó. Tận dụng những hậu mãi và đặt vé sớm trước 3 tuần thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ luôn có vé tốt nhất.

Khi bạn đến Nha Trang (sân bay Cam Ranh), bạn còn khoảng 35Km nữa mới vào tới TP. Nếu còn chuyến bus trung chuyển 60k/pax thì hãy sử dụng. Còn nếu bạn chọn Taxi or Xe ôm, hãy nói với Taxi ko tính theo đồng hồ mà trả trọn gói theo lộ trình. Taxi từ Sân bay Cam Ranh về tới Tp Nha Trang khoảng 300 – 350k thôi. Đi càng đông sẽ càng lợi.

Nếu không săn được Vé máy bay giá rẻ từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể săn chiều Hà Nội – Sài Gòn. Sau đó bắt xe khách Phương Trang chạy đêm giường nằm hoặc xe khách bình thường đi Nha Trang.

*Xe giường nằm xe khách đi Nha Trang*

Tuyến Sài Gòn – Nha Trang: bạn có thể lựa chọn xe giường nằm của 1 số hãng bus có tiếng ở Nha Trang: Phương Nam, Hà Linh, Nam Phương, Phương Trang, Hạnh cafe, TM Brother, Ngọc Trang. Giá vé tầm 200 – 220k/pax (Giường nằm), 150k/pax (ghế ngồi)

Ngoài ra bạn nên tham khảo Xe giường nằm Hà Linh. Ưu điểm của những hãng xe này là: giờ khởi hành của hãng: 8h sáng và 7h>11h đêm, đến 2 bến cuối ~ 5 giờ chiều hoặc 6 giờ sáng. Xuất phát ngay trung tâm 2 TP > tiết kiệm chi phí di chuyển đến hotel. Có dịch vụ đón bạn trên đường đi (phải báo trước với nhân viên bán vé). Dịch vụ trung chuyển khách (đón và đến) đến khách sạn trong Tp. Vé tương đối dễ đặt qua điện thoại.

Bạn hãy cố gắng sử dụng xe bus tour tại Q1 để đến trung tâm Tp Nha Trang như vậy sẽ tiết kiệm được khá nhiều tiền xe ôm or taxi khi phải di chuyển từ bến xe phía Nam Nha Trang về tới Hotel đó (xe ô tô có điểm đến là bến xe phía Nam Nha Trang).

Tuyến Hà Nội – Nha Trang: Bạn nên chọn Hoàng Long, Sinh Cafe (open tour), Mai Linh: ~850k/lượt. 

*Thuê xe máy ở Nha Trang*

Mr. Nam – 0905.111.541, cứ nói được Quỳnh giới thiệu thì anh ấy sẽ lấy xe tốt nhất giúp bạn + tặng kèm bản đồ Nha Trang luôn. Giá xe số 70.000/ngày và xe ga 90.000/ngày, giao xe vào sớm mai, tận nơi luôn.Dịch vụ thuê xe này hình như khách sạn nào cũng có bác ạ. khoảng 80k/ngày thôi.Liên hệ : 0984.080.357, có kèm các dịch vụ khác như HDV, vé vinpearl

*Nhà nghỉ khách sạn tại Nha Trang*

Khu vực cầu Bình Tân, Đại lộ Nguyễn Tất Thành: Khách sạn ngay sát cầu Bình Tân, nhìn thẳng ra bờ sông khá lãng mạn. Giá KS: 170k/ngày, nếu ở 2,3 ngày thì thương lượng tầm 150k/ngày.Khu vực Hòn chồng, đường Phạm Văn Đồng, khu này thi Hotel nhiều vô kể, đủ loại giá cả. Khu này nằm sát với khu ăn nhậu nổi tiếng của Nha Trang, sát với Đại Học Nha Trang, hoặc bạn lên thẳng ĐH Nha Trang cũng có KS. Giá khá mềm so với khu trung tâm: 150k-180k/ ngày.Nhà nghỉ Anh Thư ở 24/19 Hùng Vương, khoảng 120k/đêm cho phòng đơn, còn phòng đôi thì tớ không biết, cỡ 200k. Bạn có thể đặt trước 0983 575 424, 058 3521 799 . Tớ thấy thêm 1 vài cái nhà nghỉ giá rẻ nữa ở gần bệnh viện Bình Tân đường Dã Tượng, ngay ngân hàng VietComBank.Khanh mini hotel nằm trên đường Hùng Vương, đi bộ ra biển được: Liên hệ A Việt 0932639124, giá rẻ nhất là 200k/đêm , nếu ACE nào ở dài ngày thì nói bạn của Trung đến Nha Trang chơi, sẽ được giảm kha khá.Khách sạn Nữ Hoàng 62 đường Hồng Bàng, Khách sạn hơi xa biển nhưng được cái gần khu ăn uống, cafe, nếu muốn đi chơi thì bạn nên thuê 1 chiếc xe máy: xe số tầm 70k/ngày, xe ga 90k/ngày (giá chưa đổ xăng nhá). Phòng khách sạn cho 2 người: 200k/ ngày, cho 4 người 300 – 350k/ngày. Điện thoại: 0122777970.Khách sạn Friendly 15 C2 Hoàng Hoa Thám 0583525464 – 0905402279 (cô Loan) 200kNhà nghỉ trăng vàng (Golden moon) 0916003739 – 0983577822 Địa chỉa 98C/5 trần phú Giá tham khảo: 200k-250k

*Một số Khách sạn giá < 200k. Bạn nên check trước nhé*

Khách sạn Nam Phương – 64B/4A Trần Phú: (058) 3 524.166Khách sạn Song Linh – 64B/15 Trần Phú: (058) 3 522.163Khách sạn Tommy – 167 Hoàng Văn Thụ: (058) 3 813.243

*Quán Ngon ở Nha Trang*

Mình đã có hẳn một bài tương đối chi tiết về Địa chỉ các Quán Ngon ở Nha Trang. Bạn có thể đọc qua sau khi tham khảo bài viết này. Dưới đây mình xin viết ngắn gọn một số điểm Ăn Ngon Bổ rẻ dành cho dân Phượt Bụi. Bạn có thể Tham Khảo cả 2 Bài Viết để có đầy đủ thông tin.

*Ăn nhậu Nha Trang*

Đi ăn uống hải sản thì cạch cái quán Mười Đô ra, đừng nghe TAXI hay Xe Ôm tư vấn nhé, bạn cứ thuê 1 chiếc xe máy đi lang thang thành phố, qua cầu Trần Phú B, rẽ trái ra Bờ Sông, đường Tháp Bà thì hải sản tha hồ, giá cả niêm yết sẵn rồi.

*Ăn nhậu theo phong cách Vỉa hè Nha Trang cũng dễ*

Ra bờ biển, thuê cái bạt, làm con mực 100k, vài lon bia là lai rai với sóng biển. Mấy người bán hàng rong thì nhiều lắm.Ra đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, quán Sáu Phong ăn lẩu dê ngon tuyệt. Ăn nhậu đông người, đãi khách thì có Vườn Xoài.Muốn ăn mấy con thú thì chạy lên Diên An, ở đây nổi tiếng nhất là Rắn. Hôm trước nhà mình đi ăn rắn gần 20 người mà bill có hơn 1tr.Một quán ăn nữa cũng khá rẻ là Nhà hàng Quê Hương ở đường Hoàng Diệu, ngay sân bay, cạnh doanh trại quân đội trên đường Trần Phú. Quán này chuyên các món Hải Sản hoặc thú vật, nhậu thả ga, ngon mà giá cực rẻ.Nếu bạn muốn ăn Cua ghẹ, ốc rẻ thì chịu khó phượt tới đầu cầu Bình Tân (đường Nguyễn Tất Thành đi sân bay Cam Ranh). Ở đây tính tiền theo ký, bạn tự lựa ghẹ sống rồi người ta chế biến cho bạn. Ăn tầm 4 người thì bill hết khoảng 4-500k căng bụng ko đi nổi luôn. Sướng nhất khoản này. Giá mới nhất cho Ghẹ: 180k/KG ( ăn ghẹ đừng ham chọn con to, cứ nhở nhở mà ăn là ghẹ ngọt nhất)

*Vài quán cơm, phở để lót dạ cho dân phượt*

Cơm: quán cơm ngay bùng binh ngã 6 đường Nguyễn Chánh (cạnh trường THCS Thái Nguyên) 12k/dĩa (bán trưa, chiều, tối). Buổi sáng có bán Bánh mì bò kho 15k/tô.Bún cá: chạy từ bùng binh ngã 6 lên đường Đinh Tiên Hoàng giao với Lý Tự Trọng có cái hẻm, đầu hẻm là Matxa Hoa Đà. 15k/ tô. (bán buổi sáng)Cơm niêu: ACE nào đến Nha Trang muốn thử qua cơm niêu cũng hay, dịch vụ thì trên cả VIP mà giá cũng bình dân. Bữa em đi 4 người hết 360k bao gồm nước uống. Địa chỉ: Cơm Niêu ngói đỏ số 9 đường Lê Thánh Tôn (ngay bùng binh ngã 6 từ tháp trầm hương đi thẳng vào)Lẩu: Lẩu cá kèo trên đường Lê Thành Phương sát với Nhà Thiếu Nhi Khánh Hòa, lẩu trên đường Tô Hiến Thành. (lẩu bán từ buổi trưa đến tối).Ăn tối: Cháo Vịt bán ở Đường Hàn Thuyên, ngay chợ Đầm. 1 dĩa vịt luộc tính 80k, tô cháo nữa là no căng. 2 người ăn hết khoảng 100k.Phở: giá cả tầm 20, 25, 30k/ tô. Địa chỉ tin cậy cho bạn: Phở Bắc Hải đường Quang Trung đối diện cổng giữ xe Bệnh viện Đa Khoa, Phở Hồng 40k/tô góc Tô Hiến Thành với Lê Thánh Tôn.

*Cafe & Bar tại Nha Trang*

Cafe Nha Trang thì bạn ra đường Tô Hiến Thành, giao với đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai gần Quảng Trường. Mình hay uống ở Trúc Mai Viên 13k/ly cafe đen. Nhạc DJ thì có Baamboo. 15k/cafe. Còn muốn uống cafe ngon thì chọn Hoàng Hạc.Cafe vỉa hè chỉ có 6k thui nhé heheBar : Khách sạn Yasaka, Ks Lode, Sailing Club >>> nằm trên đường Trần Phú. Night Club trên đường Hùng Vương, Rocky bar trên đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.Cafe Paramout – nằm trực diện trên đường biển Trần Phú. Quán này có không gian thoáng, cạnh khách sạn Novotel, nơi tập trung của những người sang trọng.Cafe Hoa Đồng Nội – nằm trên một hẻm lớn đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, đối diện đường Mê Linh, cạnh nhà hàng Ngọc Trai. Có thể nói quán này là quán cafe đẹp nhất, và rộng nhất tại thành phố biển Nha Trang.Cafe Moka – 74 Hùng Vương. Quán này khá dễ thương, và nằm ở trung tâm phố Tây. Trên tầng 1 còn có hồ cá biển rất đẹp. Đặc biệt thức uống ngon như các loại cà phê Ý ( capu…late, mocha….)Cafe Hòn Chồng – nằm ngay điểm danh thắng Hòn Chồng, view biển, mát mẻ, giá rẻ…TUYỆT VỜI ! Tầm khoảng 4h30 chiều mà ra đấy uống cafe, ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn thì cực kỳ lãng mạn.Đặc biệt nhất là quán cafe, quầy bar Altitude ở tầng 28 ks Shearton Nha Trang, ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố và biển NT, rất đẹp, rất hợp cho những cặp đôi lãng mạn. Thức uống tầm 80 – 150k / ly, mở cửa từ 16h đến 23h.

*Đặc sản làm quà*

*Mực*: Các bạn muốn mua mực đem về làm quà thì giá hiện tại của nha trang giờ là khoảng 400k/kg. Có bán ở đường Hoàng Văn Thụ đoạn 1 chiều từ Quang Trung rẽ vào gần chợ Đầm, cũng có anh em nói Mực mua ở Gần Tháp Bà là rẻ mà chất, mình chưa có dịp tới đó để check.

*Yến Sào*, nổi tiếng nhất là yến sào Khánh Hòa, bạn nến đến thẳng các đại lý để mua khỏi sợ hàng giả. Giá Yến Sào có nhiều loại: hộp 160k, hộp 200k, hộp 300k tùy loại tùy trọng lượng. Có 1 cái đại lý ngay gần tháp Trầm hương, ngay ngã tư đèn đỏ Trần Hưng đạo với Lê Thánh Tôn.

*Cá ngựa*: cá ngựa bán nhiều ở đoạn Cảng cầu đá, Viện Hải Dương học. Nếu bạn đi tham quan Viện Hải Dương Học thì tranh thủ đi bộ ra ngoài cổng có mấy cửa hiệu bán cá ngựa sống. Giá cũng khá rẻ, khoảng 20k/con, người ta sẽ bỏ cá ngựa vào bình rựu để ngâm bảo quản. Cá ngựa thì dùng làm thuốc hoặc ngâm uống khá tốt đó.

*Nem Ninh Hòa*: Giờ nhiều nơi bán và quảng cáo quá, mình là dân địa phương cũng ko kiểm chứng được. Khách du lịch thì hay ăn nem Đặng Văn Quyên.

*Nem chua, chả giò*: Nhà mình hay mua nem chua và chả giò ở 1 hiệu nhỏ đối diện Bưu điện Bình Tân, bên cạnh hiệu thuốc tây lớn ( bạn chạy thẳng đường Dã tượng vô hỏi bưu điện Bình Tân người ta sẽ chỉ). Nem với chả ở đây làm tại chỗ, theo mình thì ngon, mình hay gửi làm quà cho bạn bè ở xa. Giá cả: loại 1/2 KG: 55k, loại 1KG 100k cho nem chua.

----------


## hangnt

*Các điểm du lịch ở Nha Trang*

Có rất nhiều điểm thăm quan ở Nha Trang, tuy nhiên nếu thời gian du lịch của bạn không có nhiều, bạn nên thăm quan các điểm chính sau: Hòn Chồng, Tháp Chàm Ponagar, đi tour 4 đảo, đi Vinpearl Land. Nếu có nhiều thời gian hơn bạn nên tham khảo một số điểm thăm quan dưới đây.

*Vinpearl Land*

Mình thấy đi Nha Trang bạn không thể bỏ qua Vinpearl Land. Bạn chỉ cần bỏ ra một khoản tiền khoảng 450k là có thể đi chơi thỏa thích. Vinpearl chia làm 3 khu chính :
1. Công viên ngoài trời bao gồm các trò chơi cảm giác mạo hiểm.
2. Công viên trong nhà : các trò chơi game điện tử, xe đụng, phim 4D…
3. Công viên nước, thủy cung và sân khấu nhạc nước.
Nếu để chơi hết thì phải đi cả ngày đó bạn. Từ 9h sáng đến 19h30 về. (19h là suất nhạc nước đầu tiền). Buổi sáng ăn sáng thật no rồi qua đó chơi ở khu 1 – 2 , ăn trưa thì ăn fast food lót dạ, nghĩ ngơi ở nhà hàng hoặc các lều tranh ven đường đi bộ, ( bên đó có nhiều nhà hàng nhưng giá hơi cao ), tầm chiều mát đi tắm công viên nước (lưu ý 18h công viên nước đóng cửa nhé), rồi xem thủy cung, sau đó qua xem nhạc nước là ok.

Khu du lịch Vinpearl
Địa chỉ: Phía Nam Cầu Đá-Vĩnh Nguyên-Nha Trang-Việt Nam

Khu khách sạn:
– Điện Thoại: (+84) 58 598 188

Khu vui chơi giải trí:

- Điện Thoại: (+84) 58 598 123- Fax: (+84) 58 590 916

Hoặc liên hệ các đại lý bán vé Vinpearl tại Nha Trang

Tắm bùn ở tháp bà: Giá trung bình khoảng 100k/người

*Đi tour 3 đảo hoặc 4 đảo*

Có nhiều giá khác nhau, tùy từng công ty. Giá khác nhau vì sự chênh lệch dịch vụ khác nhau, bạn nên tham khảo kỹ trước khi đặt tour nhé (ví dụ khác nhau về bữa trưa). Nhưng các bạn đi chú ý, nếu được thì các bạn đem theo thức ăn và nước uống nhe, có thể bổ sung thức ăn buổi trưa trên tàu, vì ăn trên đó hơi dở.

*Tự thuê tầu ra các đảo*

Tàu sẽ khởi hành từ bến cảng Cầu Đá (gần Viện Hải Dương Học Nha Trang).Liên hệ mua vé tuyến bạn đi tại quầy vé của Cảng Cầu Đá.Nếu bạn đi với số lượng tương đối có thể thuê cano (khoảng 7 chổ) hoặc tàu – Liên hệ với A.Cường 0903508876 (chủ khu du lịch Con Sẻ Tre)Tứ Hải Brothers Boat Trip – 100 trần phú, Phường Vĩnh Thọ, Nha Trang – (058) 3524 569

*Lặn biển*

Blue Diving Club. 66 Trần Phú, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3825 390Coco Dive Centre. 2E Biệt thự, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3812 900Rainbow Divers. 2 Trần Quốc Khải, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3826 166Jeremy Stein’s Rainbow. 72 Trần Phú, Nha Trang. Điện thoại: (058). 3829 946


*Các địa điểm thăm quan tại Nha Trang*

Dưới đây là danh sách ngắn gọn các điểm cần phải thăm quan tại Nha Trang. Bài viết chi tiết về các điểm thăm quan du lịch tại Nha Trang

1. Di tích Am Chúa
2. Đình Phú Cang
3. Chùa Long Sơn
4. Lăng Bà Vú
5. Bảo tàng tỉnh Khánh Hòa
6. Khu tưởng niệm bác sĩ Alexandre Yersin
7. Văn miếu Diên Khánh
8. Viện Hải Dương Học
9. Tháp Bà PôNagar
10. Hòn Bà
12. Khu du lịch Hồ cá Trí Nguyên
13. Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà
14. Bãi biển Đại Lãnh
15. Bãi Trũ
16. Hòn Ông
17. Hòn Tằm
18. Khu bảo tồn biển Hòn Mun
19. Vịnh Cam Ranh
20. Khu vui chơi và giải trí Vinpearl land
21. Khu du lịch Dốc Lết
22. Vịnh Vân Phong
23. Khu du lịch Con Sẻ Tre
24. Khu du lịch Hòn Chồng
25. Đầm Nha Phu, Hòn Lao, Hòn Thị
26. Làng cổ Phú Vinh
27. Đàn đá Khánh Sơn
28. Khu du lịch sinh thái Ba Hồ
29. Lễ hội Tháp Bà – Pô Nagar

----------

